# Alutech ICB2.0 - Geometrie: Stichwahl. [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

Ergonomie ist ein spannendes, aber auch ein schwieriges Thema: Nicht nur, dass jeder Mensch verschieden ist - nein, es sind auch noch die Vorstellungen, was man mit einem Mountainbike macht und welche Geometrie man dafür braucht, unterschiedlich. Kurz haben wir über Mass-Customization, Maßrahmen für alle, nachgedacht. Ganz kurz. Die Lieferzeiten und Preise wollten wir euch dann aber doch nicht anbieten.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 - Geometrie: Stichwahl. [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## brillenboogie (15. Juli 2014)

xl1 sollte für mich mit 193/sl92 passen, hoffe das wird gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2014)

L1 bei 193/94!


----------



## freddie (15. Juli 2014)

Mit ähnlichen Maßen 190/sl92 stehe ich zwischen L2 und XL1 je nach Vorbau. Habe mich jetzt letztendlich aber für L2 entschieden, da >195cm große Fahrer, meiner Ansicht nach, sonst keinen Rahmen bekommen...


----------



## mhubig (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 178/84!


----------



## brillenboogie (15. Juli 2014)

@freddie: sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir, aber noch deutlich größere menschen als wir sind doch eher die ausnahme. sollten jetzt z.b. l1 und xl2 gewählt werden, schauen schon mehr leute in die röhre, inklusive dir und mir..


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

So jetzt aber: M1
(1,80m)


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 180/85cm


----------



## XtremeHunter (15. Juli 2014)

M1 bei 179/87.


----------



## duc-mo (15. Juli 2014)

In Ermangelung der Alternativen habe ich für L1 getippt.

Ein Bike mit M1 Reach und L1 Sitzrohr wäre mir nach wie vor am liebsten gewesen.


----------



## tobsinger (15. Juli 2014)

M1 bei 177/81


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juli 2014)

Eben gesehen - Trailbike! 






Achja: M2 bei 183/83


----------



## draussen (15. Juli 2014)

M1 bei 173/83


----------



## DennisRein (15. Juli 2014)

Wo sind die Überstandshöhen? Was kann es für kleine Fahrer Wichtigeres geben als zu wissen ob man zwischen den Beinen anschlägt, wenn alles andere passen mag.
Bitte ergänzen!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

L1 bei 192 und glaub irgendwas zwischen 92 und 94 hab ich das letzte mal gemessen.

G.


----------



## cycophilipp (15. Juli 2014)

Gauß war ne geile Sau !!!


----------



## scnc (15. Juli 2014)

M1 bei 181/86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2014)

Das neue Ghost ist ja mit 130mm am Heck, 150mm vorne und noch einigermaßen kompakter Geo direkter Konkurent zu unserem Trailbike:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/15/ghost-bikes-2015-leichtes-riot-lt-10-lc-neue-damen-modelle/
Also, eins muss ich schon mal sagen:
Da ist unsere Geo, dank tieferem Tretlager und schönerer Stack Werte doch eine ganze Ecke angenehmer. Vom komischen "Hauptsache nochmal drei Hebel und 10 Lager mehr Hinterbau" des Ghost ganz zu schweigen. Schöne Drecktasche hat es da unter dem Dämpfer....


----------



## Don.Coyote (15. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Eben gesehen - Trailbike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Banshee hat auch eine sehr interessante Geometrie. Mit 66° einen schönen flachen Lenkwinkel. Ich denke, das hätte dem ICB auch gut getan. Der flache Lenkwinkel gibt halt schon Sicherheit beim Fahren und mehr Sicherheit bedeutet auch mehr Wohlfühlfaktor und damit mehr Spaß. Wendigkeit kann man auch mit flachen Lenkwinkel erreichen.
So genug am Thema vorbei!

Hab M1 bei 183/88 gewählt. Will ja ein Spaßbike und nicht zu sehr über dem Lenker hängen!
Bin gespannt wie´s ausgeht und hoffe das ihr auch ein günstig ausgestattetes Einsteigerbike anbietet.

Gruß


----------



## mssc (15. Juli 2014)

L1 bei 184/89; wobei M2 sicher auch sehr gut passen würde..


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 182/86


----------



## Juzo (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 180/82


----------



## arghlol (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 183/86


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juli 2014)

draussen schrieb:


> M1 bei 173/83


S1 bei 172/83


----------



## Da Burli (15. Juli 2014)

M2 bei 180/85


----------



## nuts (15. Juli 2014)

DennisRein schrieb:


> Wo sind die Überstandshöhen? Was kann es für kleine Fahrer Wichtigeres geben als zu wissen ob man zwischen den Beinen anschlägt, wenn alles andere passen mag.
> Bitte ergänzen!



Die stehen noch nicht fest, ergeben sich ja erst aus der Art und Weise, wie die Rohre genau gebogen sind. Und dann müsste da mal einheitlich definiert werden, wie die zu messen ist (über dem Tretlager oder an der niedrigsten Stelle oder in der Mitte des Radstand?) damit man sinnvoll vergleichen kann. Bei den kleinen Größen dürften die aber ganz schön niedrig liegen, da ja auch die Sitzrohr ziemlich kurz sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2014)

M2, 179/86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (15. Juli 2014)

M2, 178/85


----------



## Scili (16. Juli 2014)

XS 2 (186) -> Eingetragen 165 und 30mm Vorbau, um die Grössenempfehlung nicht zu zerbomben.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2014)

Du bist 186 und willst XS fahren?


----------



## foreigner (16. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> XS 2 (186) -> Eingetragen 165 und 30mm Vorbau, um die Grössenempfehlung nicht zu zerbomben.


Als Slopestyler oder wie?


----------



## grey (16. Juli 2014)

172/80 s2..


----------



## ONE78 (16. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Du bist 186 und willst XS fahren?



Ich glaub er will einfach nur 26zoll...


----------



## help (16. Juli 2014)

182 & 87cm -> M2


----------



## Scili (16. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Du bist 186 und willst XS fahren?





foreigner schrieb:


> Als Slopestyler oder wie?





ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er will einfach nur 26zoll...



*Mein Torque 2010er in M:* (Aktuell mit megakurzem Thomson Vorbau!!!)
BB Drop/Reach/Stack
19 mm/395 mm/594 mm
*XS2:
Reach/Stack* 395/570

Sooo weit ist das gar nicht entfernt, oder? 

1. @ONE78 
2. Möchte ich einen Rahmen / Bike für meine Freundin in den nächsten ca. 2 Jahren erwerben
3. Was soll denn mein Nachwuchs in 4-5 Jahren sonst fahren?  [sagen wir 5-6 Jahren^^]
4. Wäre dies mein Traum von einem echten Spassbike. Ein BMX mit allen Features eines MTB`s.

Ob es von mir/uns finanziell realisiert werden kann ist noch nicht klar... aber ich bin super froh, dass die Macher hinter dem Projekt auch an die Kleinen denken und auch 26" low budget mit ins Rennen genommen haben. GANZ dicke Daumen hoch dafür!!
Die denken auch an die Zukunft


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> 3. Was soll denn mein Nachwuchs in 4-5 Jahren sonst fahren?  [sagen wir 5-6 Jahren^^]
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Wusste garnicht dass du Nachwuchs im Kindergarten hast, 26" wird ja doch erst so mit 11-13 interessant, je nach Wachstum.

Wenn jemand Plan für Bikes für den Nachwuchs hat dann Basti, deshalb hat er ja seine eigene Marke Supurb-Bikes gegründet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (16. Juli 2014)

Was weiss ich, wie gross die dann schon werden. Ab 3-4 Jahren gehts jedenfalls schon los auf u20"
Plane nen Hausbau in nem Örtchen, wo es einen wunderbaren Trail bis zur Firma & zum Kindergarten gibt ^^
Aber stimmt schon. 
!!!!!!!!!




!!!!!!!!!
Erstmal fährts die Freundin, dann der/die Kurze 
Alutech, Supurb etc... allen ist zu danken, dass sie sich über sowas Gedanken machen bzw. Kapazitäten für die Pikos bereitstellen


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2014)

Also langsam wundert mich hier im Forum gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Juli 2014)

183/89. Hab L1 mit 70er Vorbau gewählt (könnte aber auch ein 60er werden). Das 470er Sattelrohr ist dabei zu kurz für eine 380er Stütze - muss auf jeden Fall die 150er Reverb oder längeres fahren. Es sollte sogar für die 200er Moveloc locker reichen.


----------



## arghlol (16. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> 183/89. Hab L1 mit 70er Vorbau gewählt (könnte aber auch ein 60er werden). Das 470er Sattelrohr ist dabei zu kurz für eine 380er Stütze - muss auf jeden Fall die 150er Reverb oder längeres fahren. Es sollte sogar für die 200er Moveloc locker reichen.


Hmm, das dürfte gerade so reichen für die große Moveloc. Hatte das für mich mit 47er Sitzrohr und 86 SL mal ausgemessen und ich könnte gerade so die 170er nehmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2014)

Meh, jetzt kann ich mich erst recht nicht zwischen L2 und XL1 entscheiden, ihr macht es mir echt nicht leicht 

L2 ist was OR-Länge und Reach angeht ungefähr das was ich gerne hätte, Sitzrohr reicht vermutlich auch noch. Stack ist immerhin höher als bei ICB1.0 in XL, was in erster Linie an den großen Rädern und der längeren Gabel liegt. Würde aber vermutlich immernoch auf 30er Lenker und 1-2 Spacer raus laufen.
XL1 ist kaum länger im Reach, hat angenehm viel Stack, ist aber dann 1,5cm länger im Radstand. 51er Sitzrohr sollte wohl für mich auch kein Thema sein.

Eins verstehe ich nicht @nuts
Der zwischen L1 und L2 liegen 15mm Reach und 15mm im Radstand. Zwischen L2 und XL1 liegen 5mm im Reach aber 14mm im Radstand? Wie geht das? Die Lenkwinkel sind doch gleich geblieben, kommt das vom längeren Steuerrohr? Dann nehme ich auf jeden Fall L2, das würde heißen Reach ist nahezu identisch aber der Radstand deutlich kürzer.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juli 2014)

Bzgl der Moveloc ist ja auch noch die Einstecktiefe wichtig - es gibt übrigens auf deren Homepage einen Kalkulator welcher eine Empfehlung ausspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (16. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eins verstehe ich nicht @nuts
> Der zwischen L1 und L2 liegen 15mm Reach und 15mm im Radstand. Zwischen L2 und XL1 liegen 5mm im Reach aber 14mm im Radstand? Wie geht das? Die Lenkwinkel sind doch gleich geblieben, kommt das vom längeren Steuerrohr? Dann nehme ich auf jeden Fall L2, das würde heißen Reach ist nahezu identisch aber der Radstand deutlich kürzer.


Das ist ein Problem bei der Definiton des Reach Wertes, dieser wird auf Mitte-Oberkante Steuerrohr gemessen und da das Steuerrohr einen Winkel hat wird der Reach-Wert (nicht der Rahmen) mit längerem Steuerrohr kürzer. Im Gegensatz zu einem höheren Lenkerrise verkürzen Spacer durch den Lenkwinkel den effektiven Reach.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Was weiss ich, wie gross die dann schon werden. Ab 3-4 Jahren gehts jedenfalls schon los auf u20"
> Plane nen Hausbau in nem Örtchen, wo es einen wunderbaren Trail bis zur Firma & zum Kindergarten gibt ^^
> Aber stimmt schon.
> !!!!!!!!!
> ...



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Jackson-Goldstone-California-2013.html
unten die Videos 

und zum Thma Bikes für Kids; Der kleine Typ ist schon Tester für ein BikeProjekt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/canfield-brothers-kdh-project-with-jackson-goldstone-2014.html

Den Namen kann man sich auf jeden Fall schon mal merken für die Zukunft.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/jam-soderstrom-thelander-goldstone-video-2014.html


----------



## Rick7 (17. Juli 2014)

167/78 ---> S2 könnte tatsächlich mal die perfekte Größe für mich sein, da ich mit relativ langen Armen
eigentlich immer genau zwischen S und M stehe. 

Edit: aber vermutlich liegt die Wahrheit genau im Mittel der beiden Größen 1 & 2


----------



## foreigner (17. Juli 2014)

Frage mal so aus Interesse:
Wie geht´s danach weiter?
Rahmendetails (Zugverlegung, Standards, ....), oder wird parallel schon an den Specs angefangen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Juli 2014)

Könnte man sicherlich paralell abhandeln. So viel Zeit bis zur Eurobike ist nun auch wieder nicht; Da sollte ja der Prototyp stehen. (Was er aber auch ohne die genannten Details kann)


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juli 2014)

den kleinsch*** kann man auch später diskutieren/abstimmen.

ich würde als nächstes die schwinge + lager im detail betrachten. also banane, dreieck, elevated chainstays,... und natürlich die lagerdetails.


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

Das werden wir parallel machen: Stefan wird gemeinsam mit den technikern in die Konstruktionsphase gehen und ich werde, in einem zweiten Nebenzimmer, die Komponentendebatte anfangen. Da wird noch nciht abgestimmt, aber wir könne schon mal diskutieren, welche Komponente überhaupt in Frage kommen und dann entsprechend Hersteller einladen, ihre Techniken und Komponenten zu präsentieren. Außerdem könne wir dann die Funktionsmuster schon entsprechend ausrüsten!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Scili (18. Juli 2014)

Bremse(n): Shimano
Lenker: Syntace
Schaltung: Heidewitzka! Das gibt n Battle ^^ Mir wird schon ganz warm ums Herz.


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Bremse(n): Shimano
> Lenker: Syntace
> Schaltung: Heidewitzka! Das gibt n Battle ^^ Mir wird schon ganz warm ums Herz.


Wart mal ab, es hat sich schon etwas getan seit dem letzten ICB! Ich genke, wir können ruhig ein paar mehr Teile betrachten...


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juli 2014)

Wobei ich beider Schaltung immer noch der Meinung bin, das diese vor der Konstruktion abgestimmt werden sollte, da man mit einer 1x11 Schaltung anders konstruieren kann als mit einer 2x10 oder 3x10 Schaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (18. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Schaltung: Heidewitzka! Das gibt n Battle ^^ Mir wird schon ganz warm ums Herz.



Wieso, des is doch ganz klar --> Trailrakete = 1x11 was sonst?


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juli 2014)

Also beim Thema 1x11 vs 2x10 kann man mal in den Thread zur Vorstellung der neuen Specialized Enduros schauen. Das Thema wird dort heftig diskutiert und hier wird es nicht anders sein. Man wird wohl beides anbieten müssen.

Viel interessanter wird die Diskussion zum Dämpfer, da hat sich nämlich richtig viel getan, z.B. CC DBInline...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juli 2014)

Und wenn es um die Laufräder geht heißt es alle auf den PM, weil der gerne Systemlaufräder hätte


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2014)

Bremse: Shimano
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Dem Preis angemessen 
Kurbel: Shimano 3-fach umgebaut auf 2-fach mit Bash. Oder für XX1 eben ne 1-fach Kurbel 
Kettenführung: Emanon Can Duo 
Schaltung: Shimano 2*10-fach
Sattel: 10€ OEM Teil 
Gabel: Pike oder Mattoc 
Dämpfer: DB Inline 
Laufräder: DT Swiss non Spline


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und wenn es um die Laufräder geht heißt es alle auf den PM, weil der gerne Systemlaufräder hätte


nene, so ist das nicht! Es muss nur realistisch sein und zum abgestimmten Preis passen! Also bitte helft dem PM bei Nachfragen bzgl. Hopes Hoops und wie sie alle heißen! Wobei ich einem richtig guten System LRS a la E13 TRSr nicht abgeneigt bin... aber dazu kommen wir noch!


----------



## Scili (18. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, es hat sich schon etwas getan seit dem letzten ICB! Ich genke, wir können ruhig ein paar mehr Teile betrachten...





Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wobei ich beider Schaltung immer noch der Meinung bin, das diese vor der Konstruktion abgestimmt werden sollte, da man mit einer 1x11 Schaltung anders konstruieren kann als mit einer 2x10 oder 3x10 Schaltung.





Rick7 schrieb:


> Wieso, des is doch ganz klar --> Trailrakete = 1x11 was sonst?





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also beim Thema 1x11 vs 2x10 kann man mal in den Thread zur Vorstellung der neuen Specialized Enduros schauen. Das Thema wird dort heftig diskutiert und hier wird es nicht anders sein. Man wird wohl beides anbieten müssen.





Kharne schrieb:


> Bremse: Shimano
> Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Dem Preis angemessen
> Kurbel: Shimano 3-fach umgebaut auf 2-fach mit Bash. Oder für XX1 eben ne 1-fach Kurbel
> Schaltung: Shimano 2*10-fach


 Geht schon los. Ich bin auch für 2x10. 1x11 als Option für die teuren Varianten und die u30 km/h Fraktion.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn dann im nachhinein alle Räder eine 1x11 Schaltung bekommen und man feststellt das man den Hinterbau geschickter konstruieren hätte können...


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn dann im nachhinein alle Räder eine 1x11 Schaltung bekommen und man feststellt das man den Hinterbau geschickter konstruieren hätte können...



Das wäre dann unglücklich. Aber wie die Abstimmung über 1x11 oder 2x10 ausgehen würde kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen... es wird ähnlich wie bei 26" sein (drei Reizwörter in einem Beitrag, sehr gefährlich )


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das wäre dann unglücklich. Aber wie die Abstimmung über 1x11 oder 2x10 ausgehen würde kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen... es wird ähnlich wie bei 26" sein (drei Reizwörter in einem Beitrag, sehr gefährlich )



Es wird nur 2x9 und 3x10 angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (18. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> (drei Reizwörter in einem Beitrag, sehr gefährlich )


 (halte mich grad määchtig zurück ^^)


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube 1x kriegen wir hier nicht durch. Aber darüber haben wir ja auch schon diskutiert...

Jetzt müsste es hier doch mal nen Ergebnis geben.


----------



## m2000 (18. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn dann im nachhinein alle Räder eine 1x11 Schaltung bekommen und man feststellt das man den Hinterbau geschickter konstruieren hätte können...


Kann gar nicht passieren, wird mindestens eine Version mit Shimano geben und da gibt es kein bezahlbares 1x11


----------



## nuts (18. Juli 2014)

sodele, fertig Spaß. Ich schaue zu, dass ich die Umfrage auswerte. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich heute morgen einen Klausur geschrieben und sitze gerade einfach nur in der Sonne. Reicht mir gerade


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juli 2014)

Man kann auch in der Sonne arbeiten 

verdammt ich war schon immer neugierig.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juli 2014)

Komponentenwunsch von mir:

Gabel: Pike oder Mattoc (was billiger ist)
Dämpfer: Monarch plus oder Fox FloatX (was billiger ist), oder wenn´s nicht zu teuer wird CC DB inline
Bremsen: Simano SLX (mit sintermetallbelag, die resin sind absolut scheiße) oder Magura MT5
Schaltung: Sram X1 (günstig, aber 1x11)
Laufräder: neue Mavic Crossmax XL (ja, auch wenn ich dafür jetzt Prügel kassiere. Bei mir waren Mavic Laufräder bisher immer zuverlässig, da interessiert es mich auch einen feuchten *****, dass es Systemlaufräder sind. Außerdem leicht und sehr schick und tubeless. Also echt tubeless. Ich mag UST)
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf / Rock Razor
Stütze: Thomson elite Dropper stealth
Anbauteile: Syntace oder Thomson.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

wartet es doch ab, hier ist noch immer das geo forum!


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juli 2014)

Mir würde ein framekit mit pike und moveloc völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juli 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht passieren, wird mindestens eine Version mit Shimano geben und da gibt es kein bezahlbares 1x11



Weißt du etwa schon mehr als der Rest?


----------



## m2000 (18. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wartet es doch ab, hier ist noch immer das geo forum!


Drum shimano mein lieber' wusstest du noch nicht, das SRAM die geo versaut?


----------



## foreigner (18. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wartet es doch ab, hier ist noch immer das geo forum!



Ja, Ihr seit zu langsam, wir könnten schon durch sein. 
Nächstes Projekt; Wie wärs mal mit nem Downhiller.


----------



## m2000 (18. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Weißt du etwa schon mehr als der Rest?


Nö aber ich bin Realist


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Komponentenwunsch von mir:
> 
> Gabel: Pike oder Mattoc (was billiger ist)
> Dämpfer: Monarch plus oder Fox FloatX (was billiger ist), oder wenn´s nicht zu teuer wird CC DB inline
> ...


 
Fox 36 
DB inline
Resinbeläge sind toll ...wann gibts denn mal andere Bremsen als Shimano?
Schaltung: nicht unbedingt 1x11 oder 1x10, das ist mir alles zu speziell und zu teuer im Unterhalt.
*> bitte dran denken, dass das Schaltauge zu 1x11 passt, nicht so wie bei YT das Desaster beim Capra!!*
Laufräder nicht gelb, bitte  ...Subrosa oder die Rigida Ryde oder so, leicht und breit mit normalen Speichen!
Reifen: Maxxis Maxxis Maxxis!!! Ersatzweise Onza, ist ja das gleiche.
Stütze: was gängiges, keine Moveloc. 150mm

Ist OT ich weiss.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (18. Juli 2014)

Auch etwas OT...



Kharne schrieb:


> Bremse: Shimano
> Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Dem Preis angemessen
> Kurbel: Shimano 3-fach umgebaut auf 2-fach mit Bash. Oder für XX1 eben ne 1-fach Kurbel
> Kettenführung: Emanon Can Duo
> ...



Klingt nach Brot und Butter Radl...
Schöner liest sich das:

Bremse: Avid Guide 
Kurbel: 1X11 Sram.Sonst nix.Umwerfer brauchts net.
Schaltung: Sram X9
Sattel: OEM irgendwas
Gabel: Pike oder Mattoc
Dämpfer:  Monarch
Laufräder: Hauptsache kein Systemlaufrad und mit mind 23 mm Maulweite und dazu nicht zu schwer .

Klingt schon harmonischer...oder 
Aber auch mir würde der Rahmen alleine reichen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Auch etwas OT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, nicht mein Bike klauen!


----------



## nuts (18. Juli 2014)

oh man. Ganz schön viele Zahlen sind das. Dauert noch ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (18. Juli 2014)

Reicht doch erstmal wenn du die Größen gegeneinander vergleichst. Also ob nun L1 oder L2 usw.


----------



## arghlol (19. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> oh man. Ganz schön viele Zahlen sind das. Dauert noch ein bisschen.


Bis morgen nach der Ausnüchterung?


----------



## nuts (19. Juli 2014)

Okay, also, für alle ungeduligen (geht Fahrrad fahren, morgen knickt der Sommer ein!), hier mal das Ergebnis ganz kompakt. Die detaillierte Auswertung mache ich auch noch fertig, ist aber wie gesagt etwas aufwändiger. 





Das Ergebnis ist jetzt natürlich eine ganz schön knappe Kiste, zumindest oder insbesondere bei den Größen L und XL. Würden wir es einfach stumpf übernehmen, würden wir bei folgender Aufteilung landen:

XS: 360 mm Sitzrohr, 395 mm Reach
S: 400 mm Sitzrohr, 415 mm Reach
M: 435 mm Sitzrohr, 435 mm Reach
L: 470 mm Sitzrohr, 440 mm Reach
XL: 510 mm Sitzrohr, 460 mm Reach

Das wäre für den Großteil der Herren hier (175-190) eine Länge, zwei Höhen. Gleichzeitig würde ein wirklich langer XL-Rahmen fehlen, und die Abstufung wäre ganz schön schwer zu verkaufen: Warum wird L nicht länger? Das lässt sich kaum begründen, vor allem nicht, wenn die Entscheidung so knapp war.

Deshalb ist unser Vorschlag, gewichtete Mittelwerte zu bilden: Wo das Ergebnis eindeutig war, wird das auch so übernommen. Wo es ausgeglichen war, wird ausgeglichen. 

Konkret:

XS1 (1 %) und XS2 (1.4 %): Da rechnen wir einfach 380 mm * 1/2,4 + 395 mm * 1,4/2,4 und landen bei *389 mm* Reach (Sitzrohr: 360 mm)

S1 (1 %) und S2 (8 %): 400 mm * 1/9 + 415 mm * 8/9 = *413 mm* Reach (Sitzrohr: 400 mm)

M1 (16 %) und M2 (23 %): 420 mm * 16/39 + 435 mm * 23/39 = *429 mm *Reach (Sitzrohr: 435 mm)

L1 (20 %) und L2 (15 %): 440 mm * 20/35 + 455 mm *15/35 = *446 mm *Reach  (Sitzrohr: 470 mm)

XL1 (8 %) und XL2 (7 %): 460 mm * 8/15 + 480 mm * 7/15 = *469 mm* Reach (Sitzrohr: 510 mm)


Was sagt ihr dazu? Jetzt sind entweder alle zufrieden, oder alle unzufrieden, in jedem Fall wäre diese Abstufung aber intuitiv (Größere Größe bedeutet größerer Rahmen, und zwar in allen Dimensionen) und - vor dem Hintergrund von Ergonomietabellen - sinnvoll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2014)

Spitze. Damit ist für mich L dann doch nen Tuck zu kurz, und XL reichlich lang. Vielleicht stelle ich bei ner Probefahrt fest dass es nicht so wild ist, aber auf dem Papier entfernen sich beide weiter von meinem (vermutetem) Optimum.


----------



## nuts (19. Juli 2014)

Ich sag ja, alle unzufrieden, weder Fisch, noch Fleisch. 

Im Ernst: Bei äquidistanter Einteilung würde man bei 390/410/430/450/470 landen. Durch die Mittelwerte wären es jetzt in der Mitte etwas geringere Abstände, als in den Extrema. 

Ich glaube, Geometrie ist die Suche nach dem besten Kompromiss, aber der bleibt ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Matthes77 (19. Juli 2014)

Die Gleichverteilung der Stichwahl zeigt letztlich, dass die Auswahl der Optionen wohl ueberlegt war und schon vor der Abstimmung passte.
Eine äquidistanter Einteilung (390/410/430/450/470) macht Sinn, damit jeder seinen persoenlich besten Kompromiss finden kann 
Danke fue die Arbeit, ich freu mich schon aufs ICB2.0!
185kl, 89sl, => 450reach


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juli 2014)

Mittelwerte find ich quatsch.

wenn ihr das wirklich anders bzw. Besser als die anderen machen wollt, dann macht mehrere  größen in der mitte. Also m1, m2, l1 und l2. Das sind fast 3/4 aller gesamtstimmen.
Man könnte evtl. Noch das sitzrohr bei m1 nen tick kürzer und bei l2 nen tick länger machen um den s2 und xl1 wähler noch nen tick entgegen zukommen.
dazu noch ne richtige XS und XL variante und man hätte über 95% der wähler hier glücklich gemacht.

diese lineare/äquidistante größenverteilung ist völliger blödsinn, da die größenverteilung der menschen auch eher einer gaußschen glockenkurve ähnelt.  Da machen mehrer größen in der mitte einfach viel mehr sinn!


----------



## Matthes77 (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn man sich der Glockenkurve bzgl. der Groessenauswahl annaehert fuehrt das leider dazu, dass entweder:
a) die Anzahl der Rahmengroessen steigt (7 statt 5) -> Kosten
oder
b) im XS oder XL-Bereich die Groessenspruenge heftig und damit die "Kompromisse" fuer die Kleinen und Grossen unangenehm werden.

Das ist aber eher eine Betriebswirtschaftliche Rechnung, bei der Alu-Tech sicher mehr Erfahrung hat.
- Auf der einen Seite, der Maßrahmen fuer Jeden.
- Auf der anderen Seite, nur noch eine Rahmengroesse mit der die Haelfte der Leute zufrieden sind.
Ich meine, wir hatten uns schon auf 5 Groessen irgendwo festgelegt.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juli 2014)

Mein vorschlag waren 6größen, obwohl ja xs eh einen sonderstatus hat, und damit sind eigentlich nur 5.
ich bin auch der meinung das lieber die 5-10% der sehr großen/kleinen menschen einen Kompromiss für sich finden sollten, als 90% der anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juli 2014)

Reach 470 bei xl bei relativ langem Steuerrohr wäre für mich ok.

Ob es sich tatsächlich mit 485 reach besser fahren würde k.A. - die 470 kommen zumindest der Wendigkeit zugute, und außerdem entspricht es eh dem aktuellen Alutech XL.


----------



## bsg (19. Juli 2014)

Mehr Größen in der Mitte, XS streichen (sorry Leute, für 2 Prozent kann der Aufwand nicht wirtschaftlich sein) und für die großen Jungs ein XL.

Oder: Bei den 4 Größen bleiben (415,430,445,460/470) und den Rest in Ausstattung stecken.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, alle unzufrieden, weder Fisch, noch Fleisch.
> 
> Im Ernst: Bei äquidistanter Einteilung würde man bei 390/410/430/450/470 landen. Durch die Mittelwerte wären es jetzt in der Mitte etwas geringere Abstände, als in den Extrema.
> 
> Ich glaube, Geometrie ist die Suche nach dem besten Kompromiss, aber der bleibt ein Kompromiss.



Diese gerundete Einteilung würde ich einfach übernehmen und fertig. Ob jetzt eine einzelne Größe 3-4 mm länger oder kürzer merkt hinterher eh niemand.


----------



## Gefahradler (19. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, alle unzufrieden, weder Fisch, noch Fleisch.
> 
> Im Ernst: Bei äquidistanter Einteilung würde man bei 390/410/430/450/470 landen. Durch die Mittelwerte wären es jetzt in der Mitte etwas geringere Abstände, als in den Extrema.
> 
> Ich glaube, Geometrie ist die Suche nach dem besten Kompromiss, aber der bleibt ein Kompromiss.


Perfekt. Genauso übernehmen! Damit findet jeder seine Grösse, da immer nur 20mm dazwischen liegen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Juli 2014)

Soll 39er Reach wirklich XS sein oder ist da was durcheinander? Bei anderen Herstellern ist das eher S.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. Juli 2014)

@beutelfuchs  mein headline in S hat 387mm;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (19. Juli 2014)

XS würde nach dieser Umfrage natürlich raus fallen, aber Jugendliche und Damen sind hier im Forum auch ziemlich unterrepräsentiert. 

Zu Länge von XS: a) das wurde so gewählt und b) macht es in meinen Augen wenig Sinn, so super kurz zu werden, weil die Oberkörper nicht so stark kürzer werden, wie die Beine. Und weil die Vorbauten gerne kurz sein dürfen. Und weil sonst Fuß und Vorderrad Nahe kommen.


----------



## Rick7 (20. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Bei äquidistanter Einteilung würde man bei 390/410/430/450/470 landen. Durch die Mittelwerte wären es jetzt in der Mitte etwas geringere Abstände...


Die angepasste, ausgemittelte Variante ist auf jeden Fall besser. Die reach Werte sind immer noch lang, jedoch nicht total über's Ziel hinaus. Hatte ja vorher schon mal gepostet, dass die Wahrheit wohl zwischen den jeweiligen Größen 1 & 2 liegt. Gegen ne doppel abstufung im mittleren Segment spricht, ausser nem höherem hersteller Aufwand nichts. Canyon hats ja mit den "race" grössen vorgemacht. Wieso nicht zwei M und zwei L, im statistisch grössten segment einführen? Dann könnte der Sprung zum XL für die wirklich grossen Jungs auch grösser ausfallen. Bin gespannt wies weitergeht. Cheers


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus wie du das gemittelt hast. Ich hätte wohl zu M1 gegriffen aber ich denke den cm kann ich durch einen 50 mm Vorbau ausgleichen und das Rad würde super passen.  
Echt klasse was ihr euch für eine Arbeit macht.

[Ironie an]
Mittelt doch einfach alle Ergebnisse und nennt es Bodygeometry one fits all design


----------



## foreigner (20. Juli 2014)

Es wäre doch gar nicht schlecht, Reach Werte von S2 und M1, sowie von M2 und L1 zusammen zu ziehen, da diese eh fast identisch sind. Von mir aus gemittelt, also dann mit ~ 418mm und ~438mm. Beim Sitzrohr dann halt noch einen Kompromiss machen mit 425 und 450mm, würde ich mal vorschlagen (Ein bischen auf die prozentuale Wählerverteilung geachtet).
Dann hat man die mittleren Größen (M und L). Dann noch zwei darüber und eine darunter.
für S dann 400mm Sitzrohr und 400mm Reach (noch tiefer versenken geht mit der Reifenfreiheit zum Sattel hin doch eh nicht.)
Bei den großen Dingern entscheidet ihr ...
kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> (noch tiefer versenken geht mit der Reifenfreiheit zum Sattel hin doch eh nicht.)



mit ner größenangepassten Laufradgröße wäre das kein Problem  *undweg*


----------



## Kharne (20. Juli 2014)

S mit 400er Reach  Das fahre ich mit 50er Vorbau bei 1,82m


----------



## Rick7 (21. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> S mit 400er Reach  Das fahre ich mit 50er Vorbau bei 1,82m


Dann hast du aber sehr kurze Arme  Hast du mal gesehen was bei Größe S eingentlich gewählt wurde? Da lägen wir bei 41,5 cm reach.
Finde ich aber eigentlich auch schon fast zu lang. 401er reach wär aus meiner Sicht opti. Ist dann die perfekte Größe für Leute um 1,70 die normal zwischen S und M Rahmen liegen und da kenn ich jetzt schon n paar. Für noch kleinere, gibts dann ja xs.

Ich habe jetzt wegen der "race Größen" vom neuen strive nochmal bei canyon gekuckt. Aber is ja schon irgendwie ne Mogelpackung oder? Das "s race" ist ja quasi ein "normal M" mit kürzerem Vorbau, oder check ich da irgendwas nicht?^^


----------



## Gefahradler (21. Juli 2014)

Mein Ibis Mojo HD hat in Größe L einen Reach von 403mm. Ich fahre einen 50er Vorbau und bin 178cm. Das passt perfekt und ich habe keine kurzen Arme. Für einen S-Rahmen würde ich max 380 Reach spezifizieren.


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> S mit 400er Reach  Das fahre ich mit 50er Vorbau bei 1,82m





Gefahradler schrieb:


> Mein Ibis Mojo HD hat in Größe L einen Reach von 403mm. Ich fahre einen 50er Vorbau und bin 178cm. Das passt perfekt und ich habe keine kurzen Arme. Für einen S-Rahmen würde ich max 380 Reach spezifizieren.



Es hat doch gar keinen Sinn, jetzt wieder bei wünsch dir was anzufangen. Ich bin auch ein Freund eher kurzer Reach-Werte und mir hätte bei 1,80m ein M Rahmen mit 415mm Reach gefallen. Allerdings ist es quatsch hier jetzt wieder persönliche Vorlieben runter zu beten. Es geht um eine sinnvolle Auswertung und evtl. Zusammenlegung von Größen aus dem Wahlergebnis heraus. Und wenn man nach dem Wahlergebnis geht, müsste man unter 415mm Reach gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Mein Ibis Mojo HD hat in Größe L einen Reach von 403mm. Ich fahre einen 50er Vorbau und bin 178cm. Das passt perfekt und ich habe keine kurzen Arme. Für einen S-Rahmen würde ich max 380 Reach spezifizieren.



Ja, gibt leider viel zu viele solcher Rahmen, auf denen man wie ein Erdmännchen steht 
Bei Ibis müsste ich dann mit 170mm und kurzen Armen wohl L fahren, wenn der Reach passen sollte 

@foreigner
dann könntest du doch Gr S fahren und hättest dann sogar gleichzeitig noch eine richtig schön weit versenkbare Sattelstütze. Ist doch fein, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt wegen der "race Größen" vom neuen strive nochmal bei canyon gekuckt. Aber is ja schon irgendwie ne Mogelpackung oder? Das "s race" ist ja quasi ein "normal M" mit kürzerem Vorbau, oder check ich da irgendwas nicht?^^


Das habe ich auch gerade angeschaut.
Wäre sehr interessant, aber das Race S hat Canyon leider vergeigt.
Das wäre endlich mal ein Rahmen mit langen Oberrohr und kurzem Sitzrohr.
Canyon fragt übrigens die Körperdaten sehr genau ab (Größe, Schrittlänge, Torsolänge, Schulterbreite und Armlänge) 
Canyon ist der Meinung das meine Schrittlänge nicht stimmen kann 
Race S wäre angeblich passend. Leider hat das Race S (ident mit Race M) ein deutlich längeres Sitzrohr als das S. 
Bin 174 groß mit 78er Schrittläge und 179er Armspanne.

Ich habe hier immer mit abgestimmt, hat aber nichts gebracht. 
Naja, Geo ist für mich komplett unbrauchbar.
Ich bräuchte ein S Sitzrohr mit M1 Oberrohr und 75er Vorbau.

ray


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nochmal über das Ergebnis nachgedacht und komme zu folgendem Schluss:
Die allermeisten liegen im Bereich M und L. Hier sollte man meiner Meinung nach mehr Größen anbieten. Also 3.
Nach unten nur noch ein S Rahmen. XS ist ja wirklich nicht relevant. Und dann noch ein XL mit dem gemittelten Reach aus den beiden XL Rahmen, da das Ergebnis fast gleich für XL1 und XL2 ist. Das wären dann 5 Größen.
Mein Vorschlag konkret:

S: 400 mm Sitzrohr, 415 mm Reach (wie gewählt, oder eventl. den Reach auf 410mm verkürzen und kleinere auch anzusprechen und um Abstand zu M2 zu schaffen)
M: 435 mm Sitzrohr, 420 mm Reach (wie M1 gewählt)
M/L: 455 mm Sitzrohr, 438 mm Reach (Mittelding aus den recht ähnlichen M2 und L1)
L:  470 mm Sitzrohr, 455 mm Reach (wie L2 gewählt)
XL: 510 mm Sitzrohr, 470 mm Reach (XL1 und XL2 gemittelt)

Das wäre mein Vorschlag und spiegelt das Wahlergebnis doch gut wieder und die Mehrheit der Fahrer hat eine gute Auswahl.


----------



## bsg (21. Juli 2014)

@foreigner: Sehr guter Ansatz!

Detail müsste man diskutieren, hier und da etwas lang würde ich sagen ;-).


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> @foreigner: Sehr guter Ansatz!
> 
> Detail müsste man diskutieren, hier und da etwas lang würde ich sagen ;-).


Nach meinem Geschmack auch eher lang. Ist aber einfach so gewählt und eine (wie ich finde) sinnvolle Interpretation des Ergebnisses. Von daher würde ich über die längen da nicht mehr groß diskutieren, außer vielleicht bei Reach vom S oder 5mm hin oder her beim Sitzrohr von M/L.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal über das Ergebnis nachgedacht und komme zu folgendem Schluss:
> Die allermeisten liegen im Bereich M und L. Hier sollte man meiner Meinung nach mehr Größen anbieten. Also 3.
> Nach unten nur noch ein S Rahmen. XS ist ja wirklich nicht relevant. Und dann noch ein XL mit dem gemittelten Reach aus den beiden XL Rahmen, da das Ergebnis fast gleich für XL1 und XL2 ist. Das wären dann 5 Größen.
> Mein Vorschlag konkret:
> ...



XS unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen wird nicht klappen. Alutech hat ja bereits gesagt das dieser Kundenkreis mehr Räder abnimmt als XL Kunden. Die M/L Variante - na ich weiß nicht. Hatte für M2 gestimmt wegen dem kürzerem Sitzrohr, zu lang will ich das auch nicht sehen.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal über das Ergebnis nachgedacht und komme zu folgendem Schluss:
> Die allermeisten liegen im Bereich M und L. Hier sollte man meiner Meinung nach mehr Größen anbieten. Also 3.
> Nach unten nur noch ein S Rahmen. XS ist ja wirklich nicht relevant. Und dann noch ein XL mit dem gemittelten Reach aus den beiden XL Rahmen, da das Ergebnis fast gleich für XL1 und XL2 ist. Das wären dann 5 Größen.
> Mein Vorschlag konkret:
> ...



sag ich doch, mehr größen in der mitte!

aber warum die beiden gewinner m2 und l1 zusammenlegen? genau die wollten doch die leute genau SO!
also die beiden so lassen und den rest anpassen, sonst hätte man sich auch die "stichwahl" sparen können...


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2014)

zum anpassen:
s2 und m1 unterscheiden sich nur durch 5mm reach, genau wie l2 und xl1. daher gehe ich davon aus das das entscheidende kriterium hier eher das sitzrohr ist. wenn mann das jetzt bei m1 nach unten und bei l2 nach oben anpasst, könnte man da sehr brauchbare(und gewollte) geos bekommen.

jetzt bei allen größen nochmal über reach und sitzrohr nachzudenken, ist too much!
dafür hatten wir ja schon 2wahlen!


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> sag ich doch, mehr größen in der mitte!
> 
> aber warum die beiden gewinner m2 und l1 zusammenlegen? genau die wollten doch die leute genau SO!
> also die beiden so lassen und den rest anpassen, sonst hätte man sich auch die "stichwahl" sparen können...


Ich hatte das so gemacht, weil der M/L Rahmen meiner Meinung nach eine schöne Mitte da stellt. Außerdem wäre es hier auch seltsam nur 5mm Reach unterschied zu haben, dann aber große Spreitzung oder Sprung von L zu XL von 30mm.
So wäre es halt gleichmäßig.
Wenn Alutech meint sie brauchen XS, dann sollten Sie halt noch ein zusätzliches (sechte Größe) XS bauen. Das Ergebnis spiegelt´s nicht wieder.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so gemacht, weil der M/L Rahmen meiner Meinung nach eine schöne Mitte da stellt. Außerdem wäre es hier auch seltsam nur 5mm Reach unterschied zu haben, ....



auch hier ist imho die sitzrohrlänge das ausschlaggebende kriterium gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2014)

Wir machen uns heute mal ein bisschen Gedanken zu dem Ergebnis und werden dann die finalen Größen bekannt geben. Es wird aber sicherlich nicht M2 und L1 parallel geben, der Unterschied ist viel zu fein und, für 99% der Biker, kaum wahrnehmbar. Ebenso wird XS nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt, wie schon des öfteren angemerkt, ist das IBC einfach nicht repräsentativ für die Zielgruppe. UMgekehrt ist es bei XL, diese Klientel ist im IBC "überpräsent" und weckt damit den Eindruck, dass sie auch in Punkto Stückzahlen wichtig sind, sind sie aber nicht! trotzdem wird es ein XL geben, schließlich sind die bisherigen Alutechs speziell bei großen Fahrern sehr gut angenommen worden.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Jierdan (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> [...] XS ist ja wirklich nicht relevant.[...]



Wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung? Ich kenne etliche die fluchen dass sie keine angemessen kleinen Bikes finden.


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> zum anpassen:
> s2 und m1 unterscheiden sich nur durch 5mm reach, genau wie l2 und xl1. daher gehe ich davon aus das das entscheidende kriterium hier eher das sitzrohr ist. wenn mann das jetzt bei m1 nach unten und bei l2 nach oben anpasst, könnte man da sehr brauchbare(und gewollte) geos bekommen.
> 
> jetzt bei allen größen nochmal über reach und sitzrohr nachzudenken, ist too much!
> dafür hatten wir ja schon 2wahlen!



Ich denke, dass man die M1 Wähler komplett vergrämen würde, wenn man ein M1 mit kürzerem Sitzrohr als Zwischending S2 und M1 macht. Das waren nämlich durchweg recht große Fahrer mit Vorliebe für kurze Rahmen und immer noch doppelt so Viele, wie S2 Wähler. 430mm Sitzrohr ging noch, darunter wär´s mir einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Juli 2014)

Du unterschlägst da bei M zu L einfach die Sitzrohrlänge welche doch auch ausschlaggebend ist. Beim Reach kann man mit dem Vorbaulängen etwas spielen wohingegen man bei einem Sitzrohr keine Möglichkeiten hat wenn es zu lang ist.

Achja - die Angst eines zu kurzen Sitzrohr´s kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Scili (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nach unten nur noch ein S Rahmen. XS ist ja wirklich nicht relevant. .


Frauen und Jugendliche sitzen nicht im Sommer in MTB- Foren um xxx Seiten zu lesen!
Frauen und Jugendliche sitzen nicht im Sommer in MTB- Foren um xxx Seiten zu lesen!
Frauen und Jugendliche sitzen nicht im Sommer in MTB- Foren um xxx Seiten zu lesen!

(also wirklich... )
Gestern saß ich 5- 10 Min vor Filmbeginn im Kino und xx Jugendliche mussten sich diese Zeit mit Handyspielchen vertreiben, da sie sonst wohl nen Koller bekommen hätten. (Weibliche Begleitung zum Spielen war in 99% der Fälle nicht vorhanden)
Der weibliche Avatar aus Skyrim wollte wohl nicht mitkommen.
Überfordert die Jugend von heute doch nicht so...


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Es wird aber sicherlich nicht M2 und L1 parallel geben, der Unterschied ist viel zu fein ...


*
aber genau das, ist das wahlergebniss!*
wie oben schon geschrieben, machen nicht die 5mm reach den unterschied, sondern das sitzrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung? Ich kenne etliche die fluchen dass sie keine angemessen kleinen Bikes finden.


Interpretation des Wahlergebnisses.
Wenn Alutech andere Erfahrungen hat, dann müssen sie´s halt anders machen. Wobe ich den Satz schon sehr amüsant finde, dass das IBC Forum nicht repräsentativ für die Zielgruppe des IBC-Forenbikes ist. 
Ist jetzt keine Wertung, ich kann´s ja einfach lustig finden...


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Frauen und Jugendliche sitzen nicht im Sommer in MTB- Foren um xxx Seiten zu lesen!
> Frauen und Jugendliche sitzen nicht im Sommer in MTB- Foren um xxx Seiten zu lesen!
> Frauen und Jugendliche sitzen nicht im Sommer in MTB- Foren um xxx Seiten zu lesen!



Stimmt natürlich. Die einen spielen Handy, die anderen sitzen im Eiskaffee (und spielen Handy während sie tratschen; können ja Multitasking)


----------



## Scili (21. Juli 2014)

@foreigner : Alutech möchte sicherlich mehr als 300 Einheiten verkaufen. Würde man nur das Forum nehmen, kommen vielleicht greade mal 30 Einheiten zusammen, die auch wirklich abgenommen werden. (Komplettrad)

Wir sind die interessierten Freaks mit Erfahrungswerten aus dem Leben, die hier das Know how aus dem echten Leben in ein Modell einer etablierten Bikeschmiede einfliessen lassen.
EDIT: Und nebenbei schon längst mit dem IBC1 Geschichte geschrieben haben und unzählige Hersteller in den letzten 2-3 Jahren inspiriert haben... wohlgemerkt


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Interpretation des Wahlergebnisses.
> Wenn Alutech andere Erfahrungen hat, dann müssen sie´s halt anders machen. Wobe ich den Satz schon sehr amüsant finde, dass das IBC Forum nicht repräsentativ für die Zielgruppe des IBC-Forenbikes ist.
> Ist jetzt keine Wertung, ich kann´s ja einfach lustig finden...


Habe ich ja nicht gesagt! Die Aussage ist bezogen auf die Präsenz verschiedener Zielgruppen, in diesem Fall bezogen auf Körpergrößen. Und wenn Du dir die Diskussion anschaust, wirst Du mir sicherlich recht geben, dass diese sehr männlich/technisch versiert geführt wird, oder? Wobei ich mit "technisch versiert" nicht Frauen ausschließe, sondern Jugendliche ohne technsiche Ausbildung! ;-)


----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2014)

Das sich nur wenige Frauen trauen hier mit zudiskutieren hat durchaus seinen Grund. 

Man schaue sich mal die Diskussion ab #1050 an, da geht es um einen 14er On One 456Carbon.
Im LO-Subforum gibt es immer wieder Anfragen wegen kleinen Rahmengrößen.
Evt. wäre es geschickt die Diskussion fürs XS dorthin zu tragen.

ray


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. Juli 2014)

Also mit 172cm und SL 83cm bin ich ja kein zwerg aber fahre trotzdem nen reach von gerade mal 387mm und 420er sitzrohr. 
Wenn S hier schon länger wird kann ich damit noch Leben aber menschen unter 1,70m brauche dsnn wohl doch was kürzeres. Also XS.
Meine Freundin ist 1,6m klein, die fährt mein altes cube ams 100 was für die paar Meter fie sie fährt ok ist. Sattel geht tief genug, überstand geht gerade so (fährt kein Gelände) und sitzt recht gestreckt drauf.
Wenn die jetzt die werte hier vom s unterm Hintern hätte müsste ein sehr kurzer Vorbau dran, das sitzrohr reicht evtl für ne 125er reverb und das nur weil sie im Verhältnis sehr lange beine hat. Wenn die gerne so kompakt sitzen will Wie ich auf meinen bikes komnt sie um xs nicht herum. Es gibt bestimmt genug leute die mit 160cm ein bike in xs wollen. Mein s wäre ihr bei ernsthaftem einsatz definitiv zu groß, die passt ja noch optimal auf ihr 24" JugendRad. Und xs bitte in 26" ;-)


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2014)

Um welche Vorbaulänge reden wir denn hier, wenn auch das schon ein zu langer Reach ist? Wer einen 70er Vorbau montieren will findet hier eh das falsche Rad vor..


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Um welche Vorbaulänge reden wir denn hier, wenn auch das schon ein zu langer Reach ist? Wer einen 70er Vorbau montieren will findet hier eh das falsche Rad vor..



Wieso?


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @foreigner
> dann könntest du doch Gr S fahren und hättest dann sogar gleichzeitig noch eine richtig schön weit versenkbare Sattelstütze. Ist doch fein, oder nicht?



die Stützen, die ich gerne fahren möchte, kann ich mit 400er Sitzrohr nicht mehr fahren und wenn ich eines nicht brauche, dann eine 170er oder gar 200er Movolec.
Von mir aus dürfte das Sitzrohr gerne 480mm bei 420mm Reach haben, so lange das Oberrohr schön niedrig bleibt und man das mit Gusset oder ähnlichem löst.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

evtl wäre einfach das hier richtig für dich
http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/tour-mountain-spirit.html
dann müssten nicht alle anderen beim ICB mit meilenweit zu langen Sitzrohren leben 
Für mich wäre das das Anti-Rad schlechthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> *
> aber genau das, ist das wahlergebniss!*
> wie oben schon geschrieben, machen nicht die 5mm reach den unterschied, sondern das sitzrohr!


Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Wir sollen wegen eines Maßes, welches sich durch den Auszug einer Sattelstütze in einem Breich von knapp 50cm variieren lässt, eine Rahmen bauen, der 5mm länger ist?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juli 2014)

Na toll.
M2 ist genau das M/L, was ich beim ICB immer wollte. Jetzt gibt es also endlich ein Bike, das ein vernünftiges Verhältnis Sitzrohr/Oberroh hat, das ich aber leider überhaupt nicht brauche...


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Wir sollen wegen eines Maßes, welches sich durch den Auszug einer Sattelstütze in einem Breich von knapp 50cm variieren lässt, eine Rahmen bauen, der 5mm länger ist?



Glaubst du wirklich, das sich die Leute nichts dabei gedacht haben, als sie für L1 und nicht für M2 gestimmt haben???

Ich habe es schon mehrfach geschrieben... Der Trend hin zu immer kürzere Sitzrohren ist für Langbeiner problematisch, weil der notwendige Sattelauszug nicht mehr erreicht wird. Inzwischen wird die Auswahl von "kurzen/hohen" Rahmmen immer kleiner und viele haben sich bei der Abstimmung bewußt, für das höhere Sitzrohr entschieden. Aktuell fahre ich ein 495mm Sitzrohr mit 425mm Reach und bin damit total happy. Bei gleichem Reach und einem 435er Sitzrohr bleiben nur noch 80mm Einsteckttiefe der Sattelstütze. Ich hätte dabei kein Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens und würde es deshalb auch nicht kaufen!!! 

Die Sitzriesen haben genau das entgegengesetzte Problem. Sie können den Sattel bei einem relativ hohen Sitzrohr nicht tief genug versenken um die nötige Beinfreiheit im Downhill zu bekommen.


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> evtl wäre einfach das hier richtig für dich
> http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/tour-mountain-spirit.html
> dann müssten nicht alle anderen beim ICB mit meilenweit zu langen Sitzrohren leben
> Für mich wäre das das Anti-Rad schlechthin


Geh doch nicht immer gleich ins extrem. Ich kann mit 435mm Sitzrohr bei einem M Rahmen gut leben, nur was ich bei 1,80m mit 400mm soll, das kann man ja mal frage stellen. Ich wollt ja kein 4x Bike.
Und das ich der einzige bin der kurze Reach Werte bevorzugt und dennoch ein nennenswertes Sitzrohr wollte, kann man auch nicht sagen. Immerhin haben 41% der M Wähler für M1 gestimmt und das waren im übrigen immer noch fast doppelt so viele wie für beide S Rahmen zusammen. Also, wenn du jetzt wirklich drauf eingehen möchtest, ob man für Minderheiten extra Größen bauen sollte ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. Juli 2014)

Tja ich denke alutech wird ja wissen was sie übers Jahr so verkaufen...


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geh doch nicht immer gleich ins extrem.



Wieso ich? Du wolltest doch ein Extrem mit 480mm Sitzrohr und 420mm Reach.
Jetzt treibt man dir ein Rad auf, das genauso ist, und dann findest du's wieder zu extrem. Nix kann man recht machen


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wieso ich? Du wolltest doch ein Extrem mit 480mm Sitzrohr und 420mm Reach.
> Jetzt treibt man dir ein Rad auf, das genauso ist, und dann findest du's wieder zu extrem. Nix kann man recht machen


Ich habe geschrieben "von mir aus dürfte es auch 480mm haben", nicht, dass ich das unbedingt will. Aber 480mm ist mir lieber als 400mm. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geh doch nicht immer gleich ins extrem.



Wieso extrem??? Das Cheetah hat einfach eine "normale" Geo, wie sie vor ein paar Jahren absolut üblich war und dabei gut funktioniert hat. Inzwischen haben sich Variostützen auch im "Tourenbereich" ziemlich etabliert und es macht ja durchaus Sinn, dass man darauf angepaßt die Sitzrohre etwas verkürzt. Warum man die Sitzrohre wie hier aber so extrem kurz machen sollte, erschließt sich mir nicht!


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

... und mir erschließt sich nicht, warum man die Sitzrohre so extrem lang machen sollte 
Dreht sich irgendwie im Kreis, jeder findet die Vorstellung vom anderen "extrem" und die eigene "normal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2014)

Die Sitzrohrlängen sind doch völlig normal. Was hier angepasst wurde sind die Reach-Werte, eben um einen kurzen Vorbau fahren zu können. Das hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren so ergeben, fährt sich einfach besser.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2014)

das hatten wir doch schon, oder?
die kleinen wollen die mindest Länge der Variostützen unterbekommen und brauchen deshalb relativ kurze Sitzrohre.
die Großen müssen noch die maximale Länge der Variostützen unterkriegen (ja, bis unters Oberrohr und auch nicht-Moveloc) und können daher nichts mit extrem kurzen Rohren anfangen.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Dreht sich irgendwie im Kreis, jeder findet die Vorstellung vom anderen "extrem" und die eigene "normal"



Nö, mir ist durchaus klar, dass ich ein "Langbeiner" bin. Ich habe mich inzwischen auch damit abgefunden das ich bei vielen Rahmenherstellern nicht mehr so wie früher zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen wählen kann... Wenn aber wie hier gar keine Größe mehr angeboten wird, die mir halbwegs zusagt, dann ist das schon als "extrem" zu bezeichnen...



Pilatus schrieb:


> das hatten wir doch schon, oder?
> die *Sitzriesen* wollen die mindest Länge der Variostützen unterbekommen und brauchen deshalb relativ kurze Sitzrohre.
> die *Langbeiner* müssen noch die maximale Länge der Variostützen unterkriegen (ja, bis unters Oberrohr und auch nicht-Moveloc) und können daher nichts mit extrem kurzen Rohren anfangen.



Ich habs mal angepaßt...


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wieso extrem??? Das Cheetah hat einfach eine "normale" Geo, wie sie vor ein paar Jahren absolut üblich war und dabei gut funktioniert hat. Inzwischen haben sich Variostützen auch im "Tourenbereich" ziemlich etabliert und es macht ja durchaus Sinn, dass man darauf angepaßt die Sitzrohre etwas verkürzt. Warum man die Sitzrohre wie hier aber so extrem kurz machen sollte, erschließt sich mir nicht!


Genau, vor ein paar Jahren war das Standard. Heute, mit Vario-Stütze ist´s halt etwas tiefer. Aber ich schließe mich dir an, warum so tief, das verstehen hier anscheinend andere, ich aber nicht.
Mit nicht einmal ganz 1,80m bin ich klassisches M Größen Klientel. Und selbst wenn ich unbedingt die 200mm Movolec fahren wollen würde, dann könnte ich das auch mit 450mm Sitzrohr noch. Im übrigen gibt´s auch 170mm Movolec und die könnte der 1,74m auch noch bei 450mm Stizrohr fahren. Gut von mir aus auch 435m Sitzrohr, aber darunter bekommt man mit etwas kürzeren Sattelstützen ja schon Probleme, dass man sie überhaupt fahren kann. Wenn ich beispielsweise eine Thomson Elite Dropper fahren möchte, die 400mm hat, dann sollte es halt viel kürzer zwecks Rohrüberlappung nicht sein, gerade bei Vario-Stützen. Daher geht´s eigentlich nur darum, was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

Übrigens... Ganz zu Beginn des Projekts wurde das OnOne Codein 29er als Benchmark genannt. Zur Erinnerung, das hat folgende Geo:

S: 400mm Reach bei nem 406mm Sitzrohr
M: 412mm Reach bei 457mm Sitzrohr
L: 427mm Reach bei 508mm Sitzrohr

Wenn man sich das so anschaut, dann muss man sich schon fragen, warum das bei den "großen Größen" so ausgeufert ist...


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, das sich die Leute nichts dabei gedacht haben, als sie für L1 und nicht für M2 gestimmt haben???
> 
> Ich habe es schon mehrfach geschrieben... Der Trend hin zu immer kürzere Sitzrohren ist für Langbeiner problematisch, weil der notwendige Sattelauszug nicht mehr erreicht wird. Inzwischen wird die Auswahl von "kurzen/hohen" Rahmmen immer kleiner und viele haben sich bei der Abstimmung bewußt, für das höhere Sitzrohr entschieden. Aktuell fahre ich ein 495mm Sitzrohr mit 425mm Reach und bin damit total happy. Bei gleichem Reach und einem 435er Sitzrohr bleiben nur noch 80mm Einsteckttiefe der Sattelstütze. Ich hätte dabei kein Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens und würde es deshalb auch nicht kaufen!!!
> 
> Die Sitzriesen haben genau das entgegengesetzte Problem. Sie können den Sattel bei einem relativ hohen Sitzrohr nicht tief genug versenken um die nötige Beinfreiheit im Downhill zu bekommen.


Natürlich haben sich die Leute was gedacht, aber nichts desto trotz ist es wohl von einem Hersteller etwas viel verlangt, alles was abgestiimt wurde, ohne wirtschaftliche Betrachtung, in die Produktion zu übernehmen. Und dasw ir uns in solchen Fällen heraus nehmen, das ergebnis in realistische dimensionen zu packen haben wir von Anfang an gesagt. Am Ende des Tages wollen wir das Bike auch zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbieten und ich glaube nicht, dass jemand für die paar mm, einen üppigen Aufpreis zahlen würde. Diesen müssten wir aber aufrufen, wenn wir den Rahmen in mm Schritten und zig Varianten anbieten würden...
Die Entwicklung hin zu kürzeren Sitzrohren hat ja auch mit der Weiterentwicklung des technischen Umfelds zu tun, so war z.B. die 150er Reverb zu Beginn des ICB1.0 noch gar nicht spruchreif..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Natürlich haben sich die Leute was gedacht, aber nichts desto trotz ist es wohl von einem Hersteller etwas viel verlangt, alles was abgestiimt wurde, ohne wirtschaftliche Betrachtung, in die Produktion zu übernehmen. Und dasw ir uns in solchen Fällen heraus nehmen, das ergebnis in realistische dimensionen zu packen haben wir von Anfang an gesagt.



Das ist Legitim!!! 

Zu Beginn der Geo Diskussion wurde allerdings als Ziel genannt, dass man versuchen will "der Breiten" Masse mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten zu bieten. Beim Ergebnis sehe ich dieses Ziel nicht erfüllt, das Gegenteil ist vielmehr der Falll!!! Es gibts zwar fünf Rahmengrößen, aber eigentlich wurde nur versucht die besonders kleinen und die besonders großen Fahrer zusätzlich zu bedienen. Für die "normalgroßen" Fahrer ist die Auswahl nicht besser oder schlechter als bei anderen Anbietern...


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

150er Reverb hat ja damals aber auch in allen Größen locker gepasst und man sollte halt auch heute diese als Standard sehen (der sie ja auch ist). Aber so lange Sitzrohre, dass kleiner Fahrer mit 150mm Reverb Probleme mit längeren Rahmen hätten, wollen hier ja selbst die nicht, die sich längere Sitzrohre wünschen.
Die einzige "Gefahr" ist ja nur, dass es keinen passenden Rahmen für die durchschnittlich großen mehr gibt, die sich ein wendiges und verspieltes Spass-Bike wünschen, das es ja ursprünglich mal werden sollte (zu gut deutsch: kürzere Reach Werte). Wenn die dann auf 400mm Sitzrohr S-Rahmen gehen sollen, funktioniert das halt nicht und man geht an einer ganzen Reihe der Wähler auch einfach vorbei.


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Um das nochmal in Zahlen zu verdeutlichen: Wenn ich einen Rahmen mit 435mm Sitzrohr mit 420mm Reach habe, dann kann den der 1,70m Fahrer, der sich einen längeren Reach wünscht immer noch mit einer 150er Reverb fahren, aber der 1,80m Fahrer, der kurzen Reach möchte auch.
Man sollte die Sitzrohrlängen nur mal realistisch sehen, die Kirche im Dorf lassen und keine Slopestylebikes bauen. Da sind wir nämlich inzwischen bei so manchem Wunsch hier.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Um das nochmal in Zahlen zu verdeutlichen: Wenn ich einen Rahmen mit 435mm Sitzrohr mit 420mm Reach habe, dann kann den der 1,70m Fahrer, der sich einen längeren Reach wünscht immer noch mit einer 150er Reverb fahren, aber der 1,80m Fahrer, der kurzen Reach möchte auch.



Ich bin 1.83m und wünsche mir einen moderaten Reach von etwa 420mm. Beim aktuell angedachten M Rahmen mit 435mm Sitzrohr wäre ich bei meiner 150er KS genau an der Mindesteinstecktiefe...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juli 2014)

?!?
Ihr tut so, als wäre der Wunsch nach den kurzen Sitzrohren ausschließlich den Teleskopstützen geschuldet.
Ist er nicht.
Auf einem flowigen Trail ist mir die Sitzrohrlänge auch relativ schnuppe. Ich arbeite mich aber immer weiter in Richtung technische Bereiche (im Sinne von langsam, steil, verblockt) vor, und da sind die 470mm meines ICB nun mal schon grenzwertig für mich, d.h., es gibt die eine oder andere Stelle, wo ich den Sattel gern noch 20mm tiefer hätte als jetzt möglich, um in meiner Komfortzone zu bleiben. Ich kenne auch andere Leute, denen es so geht.
Kommt halt auf den Einsatzbereich an - und den eigenen Fahrstil.
Ihr könnt aber davon ausgehen, das niemand ein kurzes Sitzrohr verlangt, nur um euch zu ärgern...
Naja, irgendwie hatten wir diese Diskussion schon mal...


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auf einem flowigen Trail ist mir die Sitzrohrlänge auch relativ schnuppe. Ich arbeite mich aber immer weiter in Richtung technische Bereiche (im Sinne von langsam, steil, verblockt) vor...



So wie ich es verstanden habe, soll das primäre Einsatzgebiet des ICB2.0 anders aussehen... Es soll ja gar kein "Enduro" werden!!!


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2014)

Stefanus postet ja gleich die Geotabelle und ich finde, dass sie so passt (und auch unsere Erfahrung im Verkauf widerspiegelt). Den Vorschlag mit"zwei Längne, eine Höhe" habe ich ja selber gemacht, dieser wurde aber in der Diskussion abgelehnt (verwirrend, zu viel optionen....), so landet man dann halt bei der klassischen Einteilung...
ich habe mal gerade geschaut: Die ICB2.0 Geo weicht nur minimal 5-10mm von den den Reacj und Sitzrohrmassen der Alutech Fanes ab, dieses Rad bekommt durch die Bank Lob für die gelungene Geo und den hohen Wohlfühlfaktor->Mission erfüllt!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe, soll das primäre Einsatzgebiet des ICB2.0 anders aussehen... Es soll ja gar kein "Enduro" werden!!!



Ich fahre kein Enduro, ich fahre ein MTB... 
Ich meine: wenn ich fahre, dann sind es die gleichen Strecken. Es gibt nur die Entscheidung, ob ich es mir geben möchte und mit dem HT fahre oder ob ich die Strecke voll ausreize und das "Enduro" nehme. Was ich nicht mache: ich fahre nicht eine bestimmte Strecke, weil ich auf einmal ein passendes Bike dazu habe.
Heißt: das ICB 2.0 könnte vielleicht interessant sein, wenn ich mal eine Stimmung _zwischen_ HT und Enduro haben sollte 
Aber meine Anforderungen an die Geo ändern sich nicht, ich möchte mit jedem Bike alles fahren. Das eventuell andere Erleben der gleichen Strecke soll dann ruhig durch das Bike kommen.


----------



## nuts (21. Juli 2014)

Hab ich doch heute vormittag schon oben eingefügt, sorry, dass hier hinten noch so diskutiert wird, war mir nicht bewusst, als ich mich aufs Rad geschwungen habe.





In meinen Augen ist da viel Wahlmöglichkeit gegeben. Der Durchschnitts-Deutsche ist 180 cm. Der hat auf jeden Fall die Wahl zwischen M und L. Ich bin beispielsweise 177 und könnte (wenn es nur nach Schrittlänge geht) sogar zwischen S, M und L wählen, auch wenn M prädestiniert wäre. Da hätte ich 3 Längen zur Auswahl. 

Die Zahlen in der Tabelle da oben weichen übrigens um gerade einmal 5 mm von dem jeweils abgestimmten Wahlsieger ab (M: 430 vs. 435 und L: 445 vs. 440).


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Finde die Geo erträglich, mehr aber auch nicht.
Da genau der Durchschnittsdeutsche 1,80m Fahrer nur die Wahl zwischen lang und viel zu lang hat.
Die Mehrheit hat gesprochen, mein Rad wird´s nicht, ich bin raus.
Hatte mir was anderes vorgestellt. Ich hatte an wirklich verspielt und sehr leicht fahrbar gedacht, jetzt sind die Geos wieder so, dass man auf der Front hängt und schon ganz schön Kraft aufwänden muss, um mal einen vernünftigen Bunny Hop zu machen. Der Reach vom M Rahmen ist bei ähnlichem Sitzrohr sogar länger als beim ICB1. Sagt ja eigentlich alles ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes77 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich finds nicht schlecht (185/89).
Gr. L Passt gut fuer 60mm Vorbau. Wirklich verspielt wirds dann mit einem 40er.
Bei der Sitzrohrlaenge ist S-M-L equidistant - von daher waere Reach(M) = 425 konsequent


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Juli 2014)

@foreigner - dann musst du über deinen Schatten springen, Größe S kaufen und die Sattelstütze etwas weiter raus ziehen


----------



## bsg (21. Juli 2014)

Übliche Wiederholung: Kettenstreben auf 430 und dafür den Reach kürzen ... Wenn ich mit den üblichen Verdächtigen vergleiche (Santa Cruz, Canyon, Yeti ...) dann liegt die vorgeschlagenene Geometrie Reach-mässig wirklich weit weit über dem Schnitt.



foreigner schrieb:


> Finde die Geo erträglich, mehr aber auch nicht.
> Da genau der Durchschnittsdeutsche 1,80m Fahrer nur die Wahl zwischen lang und viel zu lang hat.
> Die Mehrheit hat gesprochen, mein Rad wird´s nicht, ich bin raus.
> Hatte mir was anderes vorgestellt. Ich hatte an wirklich verspielt und sehr leicht fahrbar gedacht, jetzt sind die Geos wieder so, dass man auf der Front hängt und schon ganz schön Kraft aufwänden muss, um mal einen vernünftigen Bunny Hop zu machen. Der Reach vom M Rahmen ist bei ähnlichem Sitzrohr sogar länger als beim ICB1. Sagt ja eigentlich alles ...


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @foreigner - dann musst du über deinen Schatten springen, Größe S kaufen und die Sattelstütze etwas weiter raus ziehen



Damit ich dann mit einem gut 20mm zu niedrigem Stack und mit locker mal 32 cm Sattelstützenauszug (+Sattel) herum fahre und das noch mit Teleskopstütze, da die ja besonders gut vertragen ? Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Kann ja auch genug geben, die das Rad hier mögen. Es muss ja nicht meins werden. Wirds so halt aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rick7 (21. Juli 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gerade angeschaut.
> Wäre sehr interessant, aber das Race S hat Canyon leider vergeigt.
> Das wäre endlich mal ein Rahmen mit langen Oberrohr und kurzem Sitzrohr.
> Canyon fragt übrigens die Körperdaten sehr genau ab (Größe, Schrittlänge, Torsolänge, Schulterbreite und Armlänge)
> ...



Bis auf einen Tippfehler richtig und Zustimmung. Das Race S ist identisch mit dem normal M. 
Beim M und L ist es dann schon anders. Offensichtlich wollten sie beim S Rahmen keine wirklichen zwei Versionen fertigen lassen.
Aber genau das könnten wir ja hier besser machen 

Edit zum Ergebnis: passt sieht gut aus. Reach doch noch etwas moderater gemacht 
Also doch die goldene Mitte.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

Was ne Kloppe hier ...
Hier sind zwei Leute (ohne jemanden namentlich zu nennen ) die sich ein kurzes Rad wünschen. Die beiden fühlen sich also von einer "zu kleinen" Rahmengröße angesprochen (weil's kurz sein soll) und mosern dann darüber, dass die Sitzrohrlängen an den "zu kleinen" Rahmengrößen zu klein seien. Toll für euch. Nur wenn das so gebaut würde ärgern sich dann halt wieder die Leute (so wie ich z.B.), für die die Rahmengröße eigentlich passen würde und die dann wieder ein zu langes Sitzrohr bekommen. Ich hab's schon ewig wiederholt: zu langes Rohr kürzen ist schlecht, lange Sattelstütze kaufen ist im Internet mit ein paar Mausklicks erledigt.
Schaut euch doch einfach wirklich mal bei Cheetah um, da gibt's doch genau das was ihr euch wünscht.

Also mal ernsthaft, die Sitzrohrlängen sind absolut durchschnittlich bis klassisch für moderne Rahmengeometrien geworden. Ich find's schade, weil es mal wieder komplett an dem vorbei geht, was ich mir gewünscht hätte. Ein 400mm Sitzrohr ist für mich absolut ok... aber eben nur mit einer normalen Sattelstütze, eine Variostütze würde mir darin schon wieder zu sehr aufbauen (und XS wäre mir nun endgültig zu kurz).

Die Reachwerte sind nun auch sehr durchschnittlich. Ich finde das absolut nicht zu lang, sondern eher an der Grenze zu kurz. Dabei habe ich für meine Größe einen recht kurzen Oberkörper und kurze Arme. Die Krux liegt darin, dass im ersten Schritt ein (für den angestrebten Einsatzbereich) meiner Meinung nach relativ steiler Lenkwinkel abgestimmt wurde. Da muss der Reach einfach lang werden. Steiler Lenkwinkel und kurzer Reach fährt sich supernervös und an Steilstellen richtig eklig. Wenn man dann noch einen langen Vorbau drauf packen müsste (alles über 50mm ist für mich lang) wird's nur noch schlimmer. Wäre der Lenkwinkel ein Grad flacher ausgefallen, hätte der Reach auch etwas kürzer werden dürfen.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2014)

In M finde ich den Reach perfekt. Ein Angleset sollte ja noch reinpassen, dann kommt man auf 65,5°, was ich für ideal halte. Wenn die Kiste halbwegs schön wird dann wird es wohl mein nächstes Rad. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## veraono (21. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist da viel Wahlmöglichkeit gegeben. Der Durchschnitts-Deutsche ist 180 cm. Der hat auf jeden Fall die Wahl zwischen M und L. Ich bin beispielsweise 177 und könnte (wenn es nur nach Schrittlänge geht) sogar zwischen S, M und L wählen, auch wenn M prädestiniert wäre. Da hätte ich 3 Längen zur Auswahl.


Ich find die Auswahl zwar auch etwas lang aber als typischer M oder L -Fahrer verstehe ich das Klagen genau dieser Gruppe am allerwenigsten, man findet in diesem Bereich IMMER eine fahrbare Größe, auch wenn das Sitz- oder Steuerrohr für die avisierte Rahmenlänge vielleicht nicht auf den Millimeter passt, das sind mit heutigen verfügbaren Teleskopstützen und Lenkeroptionen absolut anpassbare Variablen ohne das das Rad furchtbar aussieht (Achtung, wir reden hier immer um 1cm der jeweiligen Größe hin oder her!).
Für mich ist das Jammern auf arg hohem Niveau.
Die erste Umfrage hat eindeutig gezeigt, dass die größten Probleme überhaupt einen halbwegs passenden Rahmen zu bekommen sich am oberen und unteren Ende der Fahnenstange befinden insofern für XS, dann noch größenspezifische Sitzrohrwinkel, perfekt.


----------



## foreigner (21. Juli 2014)

Nur mal kurz: Ich hab kein Problem, aber scheinbar ein paar andere Leute hier.
Das Rad entwickelt sich in eine Richtung die einem halt nicht gefällt und nicht passt (!!!), da hab ich lediglich gesagt, dass es für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommt und begründet. Deswegen braucht hier auch keiner beleidigt sein und gejammert habe ich auch nicht.
Ich habe mir ein kompaktes, unkompliziertes Rad gewünscht, dass ich schön leicht hoch ziehen kann und auch lässig und easy zentral fahren kann und nicht in Kurven voll vorne drauf hängen muss, damit ich Grip am Vorderrad hab. Dafür hätte ich mir Reach-Werte von um die 410-415mm gewünscht. Die gibt´s halt nicht. Das S ist noch ein bischen kürzer, aber vor allem zu niedrig. Ich kauf mir weder ein bike, bei dem ich mit jeder durchschnittlichen Teleskopstütze ständig am Maximalauszug herum fahre (vor allem weil die Haltbarkeit der Dinger auch mehr abgstützt schon nicht gerade traumhaft ist), noch ein Bike, bei dem ich wieder Spacerturm fahren muss und mir noch einen von 3 passenden Lenkern aussuchen muss, weil nur die genug Rise haben. S ist einfach Blödsinn für einen 1,80m Fahrer, vor allem weil andere Hersteller passende Bikes und Geos haben. Dann würde ich mich klar für die entscheiden.
Hinzu kommt, das mir nicht einmal das Hinterbausystem gefällt. Wollte eh eigentlich ein anderes und das unabgestützte Ding mit Knarz-Verlängerung ist halt ein Experiment, das ich mir in der ersten Saison eh nie kaufen würde. Dann vielleicht auch noch Gleitlager, auch nicht mein Ding. Das alles hat mich unabhängig von der Geo eh die ganze Zeit nicht richtig überzeugt. Beim IBC 1 war das genau das Gegenteil. Da wollte ich das Hinterbausystem und auch die lange Geo, die zu dem Bike halt aber auch passt. Einzig der Stack war mir damals etwas zu niedrig, aber als einziger Kritikpunkt behebar. Entgegen kam mir auch noch, dass die Rahmen nicht gerade maßhaltig waren. Meins ist noch flacher und vor allem tiefer (Tretlager), was mir noch lieber war. War ein Volltreffer für mich.
Das Bike hier wird´s für das was ich mir Vorstelle nicht, daher werde ich´s nicht kaufen und so wird dann halt auch mein weiteres Angagement ausfallen. Deswegen kann das vielleicht anderen passen und ich sag auch nicht das die Geo schlecht ist. Ich finde nur, sie passt nicht für spaßiges "easy riding" und das stelle ich mir unter Trailbike vor (und ganz nebenbei war das auch mal so kommuniziert). Und ich finde, hier ist auch ein Lücke bei den Größen.
So gibt´s halt bikes von anderen Herstellern, die mir bereits jetzt besser gefallen (die Auswahl an guten Bikes ist heute halt echt groß), da brauch ich nicht außen herum reden, aber deswegen brauch sich auch keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Ade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2014)

Na gut, L ist zwar 5mm länger als gewollt, aber damit kann ich leben.

hab mir eben nochmal die geo der 1.abstimmung L gegen L race angesehen. da ist da L ja auch mir 440er reach und 619mm stack drinn, aber da war das oberrohr dann nur 607mm...hier jetzt mit 624mm? Verstehe ich nicht.

ich finds auch nicht gut, das die tabellen mit den alten geos nirgends mehr zu finden sind und man so schwer einen Vergleich ziehen kann.


----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz: Ich hab kein Problem, aber scheinbar ein paar andere Leute hier.
> Das Rad entwickelt sich in eine Richtung die einem halt nicht gefällt und nicht passt (!!!), da hab ich lediglich gesagt, dass es für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommt und begründet. Deswegen braucht hier auch keiner beleidigt sein und gejammert habe ich auch nicht.
> Ade


Warum so persönlich berührt? Wenn du dich nicht mehr beteiligen willst, weil das Projekt sich nicht nach deinen Vorstellungen entwickelt finde ich das sehr schade aber bitte, du musst dich vor niemand dafür rechtfertigen. Die inhaltlichen Kritikpunkte am Projekt kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen.
Meine persönliche Motivation ist der Spass an der Sache, an der Diskussion und vielleicht sogar noch was dabei zu lernen. Im Optimalfall steht hinterher ein lässiges Rad da , das ich sogar kaufen würde.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Reachwerte sind nun auch sehr durchschnittlich. Ich finde das absolut nicht zu lang, sondern eher an der Grenze zu kurz. Dabei habe ich für meine Größe einen recht kurzen Oberkörper und kurze Arme. Die Krux liegt darin, dass im ersten Schritt ein (für den angestrebten Einsatzbereich) meiner Meinung nach relativ steiler Lenkwinkel abgestimmt wurde. Da muss der Reach einfach lang werden. Steiler Lenkwinkel und kurzer Reach fährt sich supernervös und an Steilstellen richtig eklig. Wenn man dann noch einen langen Vorbau drauf packen müsste (alles über 50mm ist für mich lang) wird's nur noch schlimmer. Wäre der Lenkwinkel ein Grad flacher ausgefallen, hätte der Reach auch etwas kürzer werden dürfen.



nenn mir mal n paar "S" Rahmen mit 405er und n paar M Rahmen mit 430er reach bitte.
Edit: ach ja Mondraker foxy zählt nicht


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juli 2014)

Schau dich mal um.. les mal auf pinkbike usw, da erfährst du mehr... bereits der aktuell dritte Artikel von oben zeigt ein Bike das in Größe M 449 mm Reach hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

In der 130er Federwegsklasse fällt mir als Nicolaifahrer, ohne recht zu überlegen, das Helius TB ein.


http://www.nicolai.net/23-0-Helius+TB.html


G.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Juli 2014)

nicht helfen  das gilt nicht^^
die xprezo Schüssel ist laaang - zu lang? Der Typ scheint nicht 100% überzeugt.

OK das nicolai hat quasi identische reach Werte.
Edit: nach genauerem geo Vergleich zwischen dem Helius und dem icb.
Bauen wir das quasi nach?  Hab jetzt zwar nur S verglichen aber da sind wir außer beim stack, schon recht nahe beieinander. 

Aber finds trotzdem übertrieben, die jetzt fürs icb angepeilten reach Werte als zu kurz zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> nicht helfen  das gilt nicht^^
> die xprezo Schüssel ist laaang - zu lang? Der Typ scheint nicht 100% überzeugt.
> 
> OK das nicolai hat quasi identische reach Werte.
> ...


 


Ja wir bauen von den Werten ein Rad das ansich genau so wies HeliusTB oder/und ION 16 zusammen ist 
Nur wahrscheinlich mit krummen Rohren 

G.


----------



## grey (22. Juli 2014)

omg, die letzte geo Tabelle ist ja alles negative aus den vorigen zusammengefasst.. 
Nur gut, dass man es mir nicht recht machen muss, aber irgendwie doch schade für das Projekt.


----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Warum so persönlich berührt? Wenn du dich nicht mehr beteiligen willst, weil das Projekt sich nicht nach deinen Vorstellungen entwickelt finde ich das sehr schade aber bitte, du musst dich vor niemand dafür rechtfertigen. Die inhaltlichen Kritikpunkte am Projekt kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen.
> Meine persönliche Motivation ist der Spass an der Sache, an der Diskussion und vielleicht sogar noch was dabei zu lernen. Im Optimalfall steht hinterher ein lässiges Rad da , das ich sogar kaufen würde.



Bin ich nicht. Natürlich ist´s schade, wenn man auch einiges an Zeit hier verbringt und es geht halt in eine andere Richtung, aber persönlich berühren, tut mich´s nicht. Natürlich ist Motivation auch Spaß an der Sache, dennoch sinkt die natürlich, wenn einem das Ergebnis eh nicht so recht gefällt, gegenüber einem Bike, das man evtl. gekauft hätte. Wollte damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken, warum das Bike für mich nicht´s wird und weshalb ich es am ursprünglichen Ziel etwas vorbei entwickelt sehe.
Schade daran fand ich eher, dass man nur, weil man die Kritik hier vorbringt mehr oder weniger gesagt bekommt, na dann stell dich nicht so an, kauf halt eine lange Sattelstütze. Was für ein Blödsinn. Wozu, wenn´s quasi perfekte Trailbikes schon auf dem Markt gibt. Für mich ist beispielsweise das Spectral AL genau das. Ja, gut, es hat 140mm Federweg hinten, aber es kommt eher auf Progression und genauem Setup an, als auf 10mm Federweg. Ich trau mir ja viel zu an bikes zu spüren, aber 10mm hinten in der AllMountain-Klasse: Nein.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2014)

Tja, und wenn ich mich beschwere, weil die Sitzrohre mir zu lang sind, dann kommt von dir was in der Richtung "Stell dich nicht so an, so weit muss doch kein Mensch den Sattel versenken"... Hmmm, ist das jetzt weniger Blödsinn oder sonstwie besser? 
Nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen bitte. Mir passt die Geo vom ICB ja auch nicht, und mittlerweile bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich es mir niemals kaufen werde. Aber so what, andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Töchter. Vielleicht baut ja mal jemand anders mein perfektes Trailbike.

um die Liste zu erweitern: On-One, Cotic, Knolly, Liteville,...
Mondraker finde ich auch extrem, aber warum nicht? Ich würd's ehrlich gesagt sehr gern mal unter den Hintern kriegen.

Wenn man sich mal die modernen Rahmen anschaut, dann geht viel in Richtung "langer Reach, kurzer Vorbau". Ich finde nicht alles gut, was "modern" oder "trendy" ist (tiefe Tretlager finde ich z.B. ganz schrecklich), aber das passt mir ganz gut, weil es sich einfach für meinen Geschmack gut fährt.


----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn ich mich beschwere, weil die Sitzrohre mir zu lang sind, dann kommt von dir was in der Richtung "Stell dich nicht so an, so weit muss doch kein Mensch den Sattel versenken"... Hmmm, ist das jetzt weniger Blödsinn oder sonstwie besser?


Hab ich nie und zu keinem Moment je behauptet.



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die modernen Rahmen anschaut, dann geht viel in Richtung "langer Reach, kurzer Vorbau". Ich finde nicht alles gut, was "modern" oder "trendy" ist (tiefe Tretlager finde ich z.B. ganz schrecklich), aber das passt mir ganz gut, weil es sich einfach für meinen Geschmack gut fährt.



Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen Bikes mit langem Reach im allgemeinen. Würde sofort ein Orbea Rallon mit 445mm Reach nehmen, oder bei einem neuen Strive CF zur "Race"-Geo greifen. Aber die würde ich einfach als schnelle Enduro-Bikes zum Ballern sehen und da passt´s. Beim Trailbike, das verspielt und ohne Kraftaufwand über kleine Wurzeln springen soll, ist das halt was anderes.
Und einer wenigen richtig guten Trends der letzten Jahre sind tiefe Tretlager. Könnten von mir aus auch gerne noch ein Stück runter, nichts anderes an der Geo beeinflusst Kurvenverhalten und Stabilität positiver. Von daher finde ich den Canyon Shapeshifter für mehr Bodenfreiheit zum bergauf treten sehr geil. Mir fällt gerade auf, ich lobe die gerade ganz schön, die haben aber im letzten Jahr aber durchweg sehr viel richtig gemacht. Schadet aber auch nicht da mal was positives zu sagen, ich hab hier im Forum in der Vergangenheit auch ganz schön auf deren Bikes herum gehackt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Juli 2014)

Jedenfalls hat scheinbar jemand den XS-Reach repariert, obwohl das kurz vorher noch ausgeschlossen wurde. Mal schau'n, wie lang sich der jetzige Wert halten kann 

Was man mit besonders langem Reach gerade an einem Spassbike will, auf welchem man sich bewegen koennen muss, ist mir eh nicht ganz klar. Je steiler es wird, desto schlechter kann man so ein Gefaehrt aufgrund der überstreckten Arme steuern.


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

Und da kommen wir zur Krux der Sache. Da scheint es 2 echt unterschiedliche, verhärtete Fronten zu geben, @beutelfuchs.
Da wir hier nur wenige Stimmen schreiben sehen, welche laut zur einen oder zur anderen Seite tendieren und deren Fahrstil nicht genauer analysieren können um zu sehen, was denn wohl dem Gros der Leute eher passen würde, wird's hier echt schwierig ne allgemeingültige Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

braucht ihr auch nicht, die Geo steht! jetzt können wir uns über andere sachen streiten!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2014)

Was ich mir auf jeden Fall mal gönnen mag, ist das ICB 2.0 mal gegen mein bald erwartetes Whyte T-129 S zu er-fahren und mir somit klar darüber zu werden, ob hier geotechnisch eher heiße Luft oder heißes Eisen verkauft wird...


----------

